# I gave the buyer their money back--



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

First, I would like to thank you, my friends, for the nice words on the thread regarding Jade and Diamond.
Tonight, I need it. One of my babies went for an adventure, and is now back home with me.
Last week, I began talking with a lady here in my area who had lost her elderly poodle. She said she was ready for a new dog, and was interested in the Maltese. Her husband was also interested in learning more about them. Well, we talked at length, and she had the right answers to my questions, and she asked questions I liked. All I had available was an older male who was born in March that I just never got around to selling. I had cut his hair off, and decided when the right home for him came along, he would go, but until then, he would be one of the group. He is 1/2 brother to Stacy's Caddy with the big eyes. I offered him to her at a very reasonable (cheap) price.
We made an appointment for the prospective owners to come out Saturday afternoon for a visit. They didn't show up, but called when they got home to tell me they got lost, and had my phone number written down wrong. We made another appointment for Sunday afternoon, and we visited for about an hour. The decision for the pup was to be with the wife because it would be her "baby". She seemed to like my little guy, as he is a real cuddler. I describe him as "mellow". He is a sweet one, but just very laid back. She said that was what she wanted.
Yesterday, I got a call saying he didn't have the personality she wanted. I immediately said to bring him back. I still had her check. Well, today, he returned. I thought I would share what she told me about him.
She said he was sweet and cuddly and would sit in her lap as long as she would hold him. He followed her everywhere, and he seemed to love her husband. He did well with potty training, and he loved the brushing. He was the look she wanted in a dog, and she thought he was beautiful. 
Guess why she brought him back? He wouldn't play with toys. She bought him some balls, and other toys and he just preferred to sit in her lap. 
Ready for my suggestion to her when she handed him back to me? Go buy a Lab. They love to play fetch.
I've had a few laughs over this, and I thought you might too.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

well thats just awful, who knows if he would eventually warm up to playing? and if not who cares, my 3 dogs all have their positives and negatives if we all just got rid of a dog because it wasn't perect i assume not many people would have these lovely guys. if i lived close by i would take him in a heart beat. atleast he is were he belongs now.









amber


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Faye, I am glad that the little guy is home with you. Obviously this wasn't to be his forever home, and I know you will be so good to him until the right one does come along. How in the world could you give up this sweet boy because he won't play with balls???


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She might also consider a golden! Would she return a baby for preferring to play with pots and pans instead of a toy?

OMG! Of all the %#%^$ reasons to return a dog. I can't believe the expectations of some people.









I'm glad that little guy is home with you. Those people don't deserve such a sweet little guy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Can I have him? He'd fit right in with my Boo who prefers to sit with me,is cuddley,potty trained & follows me everywhere. I'm also his favorite toy.I don't think that lady knows what she wants.He sounds absolutely perfect to me. I think your suggestion was great.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Big ears, wont play with balls, what is this world comming to that you would give away such loving and beatiful creatures! We all know that this special little guy is right where he belongs, back in your lap! I would keep him, its fate at work here, he belongs to you...forever!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Big ears, wont play with balls, what is this world comming to that you would give away such loving and beatiful creatures! We all know that this special little guy is right where he belongs, back in your lap! I would keep him, its fate at work here, he belongs to you...forever![/B]



He doesn't have big ears. He has beautiful, big black expressive eyes, like Caddy. They were telling me he was glad to be back with me. 
I actually had the family meet me at the nursing home because I had a bad tire, and needed to go buy a new tire before coming home tonight. He sat in my lap in the waiting area at the Sears store for over an hour. I just hugged and hugged him. 
The right forever home will come for him, but until then, he is fine right here, even if he doesn't chase a ball.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

More dollars than sense.











I can't get my skin kids to fetch the paper (or do their chores).


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273216
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to Small fry and her big ears, and your guy that wont play with toys...man if I thought of every little thing as a negative like some of these people that get pups Id never have an animal...or kids...or a husband, hmm I just cant belive some people sometimes. You'll find a good home for him...someday.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I guess I could have confessed that the favorite toy here was my bra that I shed when I sit down after work. It makes for a good game of tug of war. Then, we have the "snowflake" game--how many can you make out of a piece of paper or a styrofoam plate, or I can run faster than you with your new pen in my mouth. Then, there is look mom, I snatched the paper out of the fax machine. Of course mine have each other, and it's nothing to see a good chase involving three or four at a time--round and round they go.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Guess why she brought him back? He wouldn't play with toys. She bought him some balls, and other toys and he just preferred to sit in her lap. 


She returned him because hed rather be with her than a stuffed toy? Ya know what? Im glad he came back home to you, or else he may have been a very lonely little guy







Maltese owners are special folks. Doesnt sound quite like she is a Maltese type owner. A lab was a good suggestion



> I guess I could have confessed that the favorite toy here was my bra that I shed when I sit down after work. It makes for a good game of tug of war. Then, we have the "snowflake" game--how many can you make out of a piece of paper or a styrofoam plate, or I can run faster than you with your new pen in my mouth. Then, there is look mom, I snatched the paper out of the fax machine. Of course mine have each other, and it's nothing to see a good chase involving three or four at a time--round and round they go.[/B]


hehehe here too!!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I guess I could have confessed that the favorite toy here was my bra that I shed when I sit down after work. It makes for a good game of tug of war. Then, we have the "snowflake" game--how many can you make out of a piece of paper or a styrofoam plate, or I can run faster than you with your new pen in my mouth. Then, there is look mom, I snatched the paper out of the fax machine. Of course mine have each other, and it's nothing to see a good chase involving three or four at a time--round and round they go.[/B]


Thats exactly what its like at my house Faye, if we're missing shoes, socks or any kind of underwear







we go looking for it out in the back garden hehe! My kids arn't that keen on dog toys, it would distract their attention away from me







& boy, if i left the room & they did'nt know they would be scampering all over the place looking for me. These little ones are companion dogs & all they want to do is be with there owner & shower them with love & affection







I'm glad she returned him to you Faye, i'd hate to think of this little boy not being properly loved because he would not play fetch







Sounds like he would fit in perfectly at my house


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

The friggin nerve of her!!!Jeez I would have socked her one..








(Just Kidding).. She should have been honored just to get one of your Babies or adults. I can't believe she did that..
If I had any puppy even for one hour, there is no way I could ever give it up. Nemo only plays with certain toys, and mostly it's running after my boys feet







I guess I will never understand the way people think and the things they do. He is with you now, and I know someone will come along and just fall totally in love with him







Do you have a picture of him? I would love to see him.





Andrea~








I just wanted to add, I guess it was for the best, He might not have been loved the way he should have..


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i don't find it amusing. i find it terribly sad. i'm speechless.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm so happy he's home with you....









What a wacko....maybe she could get her husband to chase the ball instead!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Stupid lady!









Too bad I can't find a match like Neyland for her. He is part lab and part maltese cuddle bug!







He will fetch over and over and over and over AGAIN....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

All I can say is that woman didn't know what she had, your little boy sounds like the perfect companion for anyone looking for a little companion to love and cherish. Did she ever think that perhaps he just needed time to settle in and relax a little more till he may have become interested it a little game with his new parents? Gosh she sure expected a lot from a little guy who had just been taken for his home and separated from all that he had known for his first months of life.
If we were like that and expected more than perfection immediately from our new puppy we would be sorely disappointed.
Koko is a little spitfire, adorable and we love him to bits, and for a tiny little fluffbutt that he is he sure knows how to create havoc in our household. He has spirit beyond my expectations and loves to play with all Scooby's toys, but his most favorite game is a little ball that he adores playing fetch with.
I might add too that last night was our first full night's sleep since he came home. 
Now if that woman had had all the fun we have had then perhaps one could understand a little, but do you know what? We wouldn't have Koko any other way, he is a very special little character, totally the opposite to Scooby, but that's what makes him so special.
I might add too that Scooby is warming a little, not much but his curiosity is growing each day, all in his own time, we are not going to force the issue, we are sure he will love Koko in his own way when he is good and ready


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Well better to have her return him than to keep him.









He sounds PERFECT! Too bad for her.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I'm so happy he's home with you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe she can play with her own balls.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Yesterday, I got a call saying he didn't have the personality she wanted. I immediately said to bring him back. I still had her check. Well, today, he returned. I thought I would share what she told me about him.
> She said he was sweet and cuddly and would sit in her lap as long as she would hold him. He followed her everywhere, and he seemed to love her husband. He did well with potty training, and he loved the brushing. He was the look she wanted in a dog, and she thought he was beautiful.
> Guess why she brought him back? He wouldn't play with toys. She bought him some balls, and other toys and he just preferred to sit in her lap.[/B]










Did she even consider that he might be a little freaked out? That he went from the only home he has ever known with other dogs around to play with, to a new home, new people, etc. Wilson didn't make a noise for the first 2 months we had him, and he rarely played. 

Sheesh, some people. Well I am glad they returned him! He sounds like a doll!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273258
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">lol
















im glad he is back with you







</span>


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Faye, I have to see the good here...at least they returned the dog to you rather than sending it to a shelter, or worse.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is just so odd. Is it possible that was just an excuse? Could it be that when she got him home she decided she wasn't ready to have a new puppy? That just isn't a very good reason for returning a puppy. It takes a while for them to get adjusted and start playing with their toys. Gosh, I can't even remember how long it took Bella. Several weeks I'm sure. I think most people would do cartwheels to have one of your babies so why she brought him back is just beyond me. Sorry, but I'm just a little confused. Either way I'm so glad he's back with you and she didn't try to find him a new home on her own. I'm sure he's much happier too.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Faye, I have to see the good here...at least they returned the dog to you rather than sending it to a shelter, or worse.[/B]


Since I gladly refunded all their money, a shelter wasn't in the question. In fact, I hadn't cashed their check, and just handed it back.

I know some breeders do it different. Right now, I know of someone who has $5000 invested in a show dog that was returned for good reason, and that breeder won't refund any money until she resells the dog. So, that owner has no dog and none of the money.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273284
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's terrible. I sure hope that your friend has hired a good lawyer. I think it depends on your state, but here in NJ it wouldn't be eligble for small claims court, it would go to regular civil court. Unless the contract specifically states the return of money is contingent upon resale of the animal, the person may have a claim to recover the money immediately.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Unbelievable,I agree the best ending was you getting the little guy back.Defiantly not the right family for him.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, it sounds like this little guy is just perfect...and it's a good thing that this woman let him come home to you rather than stay in a less than great situation. A sweet little snuggle bug who just wants to be loved is exactly what I'm looking for in a pup...it's too bad not everyone can appreciate such a precious little creature.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Wow, it sounds like this little guy is just perfect...and it's a good thing that this woman let him come home to you rather than stay in a less than great situation. A sweet little snuggle bug who just wants to be loved is exactly what I'm looking for in a pup...it's too bad not everyone can appreciate such a precious little creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know where you live but mabye you could go look at the little boy, mabye he's your "sprout"

just an idea
Amber


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Faye, I'm so glad you got him back. If they had kept him he would surely have felt unloved and who knows what they would have done to him. He sounds so much like Catcher... he lives to love. Yep, those people need a Lab.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think that this story has a pretty good end, really. The lady found out that she didn't REALLY want a maltese. And Faye was the right breeder because someone else might not have been so understanding and kind. 

My little Hope would play with the toys all day, but she wouldn't sit in the lady's lap. I'm guessing she won't find her perfect dog, and this is OK. She probably really isn't ready for another companion right now. At least the little pup of Faye's didn't have too traumatic of an adventure........


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> First, I would like to thank you, my friends, for the nice words on the thread regarding Jade and Diamond.
> Tonight, I need it. One of my babies went for an adventure, and is now back home with me.
> Last week, I began talking with a lady here in my area who had lost her elderly poodle. She said she was ready for a new dog, and was interested in the Maltese. Her husband was also interested in learning more about them. Well, we talked at length, and she had the right answers to my questions, and she asked questions I liked. All I had available was an older male who was born in March that I just never got around to selling. I had cut his hair off, and decided when the right home for him came along, he would go, but until then, he would be one of the group. He is 1/2 brother to Stacy's Caddy with the big eyes.
> Yesterday, I got a call saying he didn't have the personality she wanted. I immediately said to bring him back. I still had her check. Well, today, he returned. I thought I would share what she told me about him.
> ...


Are you sure this boy is 1/2 sibling to Caddy? I mean, Caddy*Ican'thavenoughtoys*Caddy? My Caddy?
You know, this one

[attachment=14674:attachment]

[attachment=14675:attachment]

[attachment=14676:attachment]

And it's quite possible she just didn't give him enough time to feel comfortable enough to play fetch. Because it took Ilovetoplayfetch Caddy a few days to feel confident enough here to display her profound toy-having fetish. 
But after she finally felt comfortable here?
Whoo boy, look out!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad your baby is back with you, sounds like that is where he should be.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Some people!!! I always hang onto the fee for at least a month. I am glad you have him back. You are right about them running off with little things. Had one steal my watch off the bathtub edge while bathing someone else. Didn't know it. Found it in the food bowl that night when feeding them.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Aww, well the pup certainly is in better hands now. Poor lil thing. Ha, I have a Lab, trust me if she wants to play fetch 24/7, thats the dog she wants to get! Great suggestion to her lol


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Bringing the puppy back for that reason is beyond ridiclous, but knowing
what you know now I bet you're glad she did.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273209
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the action shots!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Glad he is home safe and sound Faye!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh boy! I did have a good laugh. Only Waffle likes toys ... I guess I should be returning all the rest


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, you didn't want him to go to those crazy people anyway







because a sweet puppy like him deserves better.







They may be coming back to you in the future when they discover the mistake that they made. I think that you may know a breeder to send them to and they deserve it.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

The first week Lacey was home she was so quiet! After a week, when she was comfortable with us her little personality came out. My husband joked that he wanted me to call the breeder and ask her what kind of medication she had Lacey on. The first week she was so quiet. But after she learned about us her little personality came out and she hasn't stopped playing since.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a new excuse. Never heard of this one. Glad you have him back.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh boy! I did have a good laugh. Only Waffle likes toys ... I guess I should be returning all the rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can take Jelly Bean.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

That really irritates me.








One of the girls at work's cousin was looking to buy a "puggle" for her family. She has a 2 yr old baby and was ready to get a furchild. So, she goes and gets the puppy, and then, 3 weeks later, when her daughter and the puppy are best friends and when the puppy already was used to his surroundings, she decided that she thought he was annoying how he sheds and jumps on people and barks all the time. So, she got rid of him.







It aggravates me that people are so irresponsible that they see a cuddly little thing but they don't see the whole picture...the responsibilities that it takes to have a puppy. How does one bring a puppy home, and then take it back!?!?! How do ppl not realize the psychological damage that was done to that poor innocent little puppy who did what puppies do...









Fay, I am so glad that your baby is back home with you. And, i am glad that he only went for a short time and was lucky enough to come back to you.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just to give you an update. My little boy may be headed for a new home. We are still in the talking stage. I have sold an eight month old girl to a family in Oklahoma. The little girl is going to be shown in Junior Showmanship by a 13 year old girl. If all works out, this little guy will be a pet for her grandmother. He will be content to be a lap dog, and the family knows that is what he is. Now, if this sale goes through, it will be the seventh pup I have sold from pups born here this year. I had one who left in March and one in July who were born in December. 

And to let you know, Stacy, Caddy's sister is just like her. She is the one who has eaten the phone line to my computer three times. She likes to run up and take a piece of paper out of the fax machine (which is on a pull out for my roll top desk). I've given up on what all she has gotten into.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Just to give you an update. My little boy may be headed for a new home. We are still in the talking stage. I have sold an eight month old girl to a family in Oklahoma. The little girl is going to be shown in Junior Showmanship by a 13 year old girl. If all works out, this little guy will be a pet for her grandmother. He will be content to be a lap dog, and the family knows that is what he is. Now, if this sale goes through, it will be the seventh pup I have sold from pups born here this year. I had one who left in March and one in July who were born in December.
> 
> And to let you know, Stacy, Caddy's sister is just like her. She is the one who has eaten the phone line to my computer three times. She likes to run up and take a piece of paper out of the fax machine (which is on a pull out for my roll top desk). I've given up on what all she has gotten into.[/B]












Luckily Caddy isn't that bad! Usually, if she has a toy in her mouth, she is fine. But this morning? Oh. My. God. She was a menace! i had to put Lucy on the couch for her own protection. Caddy was in a mood!! She kept looking for stuff to get that she wasn't supposed too. I finally had to put her back in her cage because I couldn't trust that my kids had kept all their halloween candy contained and Miss Caddy was throwing herself under the couch and anywhere else she thought she could get into trouble!! 

She really likes paper, I've noticed. My daughter's homework is Caddy-customized again this week. You'd think she'd learn not to leave it on my bed but nope... It's so funny for me to see Caddy act so shy in public because she is so very not at home! 

I just love this dog.









She sure had fun barking at all the trickortreaters who came to the door. She thought she was some hot stuff, let me tell ya!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Caddy and Hope sound like they could be closely related. Hope isn't destructive but she is constantly looking to see what she can explore. I often have to "rescue" Sadie just to give her some peace..... I ADORE Hope. She just has such a cute personality that I can't help myself.


----------



## littlejoey (Nov 4, 2006)

> Andrea~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had some people like that. They called about 3-4times before wanting to come see my little girls. They did come and took lots of pics, they asked and I said ok. But now I wished I hadn't. They called again because they showed the pics to their mother who is pretty old, they came back with her and wanted the least expensive one. Well when I brought her out she pulled away from the lady when she tried to pet her. It was like she was saying I don't want to go with her. There were some comlications about payment. So anyway I was releved that she did not go with her. And she was supposedly a Maltese breeder years and years ago. I am surprised that all Maltese do not love her. How do you tell if someone is just going to be nothing but trouble. 






Tiny Tots Texas
tinytotstexas.tripod.com


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273257
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering how you screen people on your Web site TinyTots. It looks like your Malts are being sold like a non-living product... with a "buy now" button for payment by Pay Pal. I clicked the link... hoping it would take me to an application form; however, it took me to a PayPal payment page.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273257
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=282847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points to poll* 

I'm not sure if you joined the forum because of the love of the breed <strike>or to solicite business</strike> but at the risk of sounding extremely rude, your website doesn't represent you in a very good light and it's hard to look past that. There are many members on here who have been burned from 'breeders' and I'm sure I will not be the last one to comment on this. If you are legitimate and merely have all the 'pay here' buttons on your site for convienience sake, then I apologize for the tone of my comment here. 

And a lot of us agree that champion lines matter, but having champion lines that start at the great great grandsire equals pretty diluted lines.







Again with the not impressed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Caddy and Hope sound like they could be closely related. Hope isn't destructive but she is constantly looking to see what she can explore. I often have to "rescue" Sadie just to give her some peace..... I ADORE Hope. She just has such a cute personality that I can't help myself.[/B]


Caddy is like that too! I have to rescue Lucy from Caddy but only because I am trying to grow their coats, otherwise Lucy and Caddy would brawl all day. Caddy is defintely the instigator though. Here she is jumping on Lucy.

[attachment=15664:attachment]

She bulldozes under Lucy and tries to knock her over. Then she winds up looking like this, mere minutes later, after I had to remove Lucy from the xpen.

[attachment=15666:attachment]

And the reason for her breaking topknot hair is suddenly very clear...

I bet hope and Caddy would have a ball together! I just love her, she is so much fun. My hubby is completely enamoured with her and loves to get her all wild.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> [attachment=15666:attachment][/B]


OMG!! That last picture.... she looks like she is trying to look soooo innocent!! But I'm not buyin'!!







That is priceless!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy, i have to say that i REALLY enjoy your pics. They have so much to say, it`s like we are all there enjoying those 2 precious little ones. Thanks for sharing and please keep them coming!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Great pictures Stacy.








Lucy could be my Bella....and Caddy my Krista.
Krista is my ENERGETIC....lets PLAY 24/7 girl!
Bella would rather take a nap than be annoyed by sis.

Thanks for sharing the fun pictures!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=282892
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha! That's exactly it! i even sent that pic to Dian yesterday and put the caption with Caddy saying 'What???!! I was just playing!"

My daughter sits in the pen with Caddy and plays with her for hours. I hate even having the darn pen up but the carpet is not being kind to Caddy coat so I have to corral her on the tile







I have to say though that from a pottying standpoint, both dogs are doing MUCH better with the pen. Lucy taught Caddy the trick of peeing on the carpet. Gotta love that one.

Or erm... not.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My little boy now has a new home with someone who appreciates that he doesn't chase a ball, and only wants to sit and be loved. He is on his way to Oklahoma to live with a nice elderly lady. Her daughter and son-in-law drove down to Texas (I'm here visiting the grandchildren) and picked him up this afternoon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sometimes a guy doesn't find his forever home on his first try! So glad it worked out this time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your little boy is just what I want when I get another. I'm glad he will have a wonderful home. Your a great breeder


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Your little boy is just what I want when I get another. I'm glad he will have a wonderful home. Your a great breeder[/B]



Thanks for the compliment. I do love my babies, and I try hard to do it right.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

That's wonderful! He will be so happy and loved in his new home.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so glad to read that the little guy has found the right home this time......


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

That is so great that he is in a home where the owner can appreciate him. I am so happy for all of you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Toys - what toys!!! All Tilly wants to do is pull up flowers and bring them in to me as a prized possession. LOL

This was obviously not the right home for your little guy. Poodles are so much more hyper than Maltese. Guess she couldn't make the adjustment.

Glad he's home where he's appreciated for the special boy he is!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So glad your little one found the right home









ginny & zoe & bella


----------

